

Fluxus: a Scheme engine for livecoding - pmoriarty
http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/

======
HashNuke
Fluxus has been unmaintained for a very long time. The last time I worked on
it (years ago), I remember it compiled only with a really old version of
Racket (I think Racket v4).

Here's an old video of what Fluxus looks like
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O5DJTOy6EA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O5DJTOy6EA).
The video quality is bad. But the 3D stuff is clearly visible. The user in the
video is typing into Fluxus from the beginning of the video. The documentation
for Fluxus as I remember was some large PDF file.

Anyone else know of similar live-coding environments for 3D?

P.S: I do love using Three.js.

~~~
createuniverses
> Anyone else know of similar live-coding environments for 3D?

You might like praxis. Its being actively maintained and the author is happy
to answer questions and requests.

[https://github.com/createuniverses/praxis](https://github.com/createuniverses/praxis)

~~~
HashNuke
Thank you for the tip ~! Praxis looks awesome.

Love the intro video you have -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VRtRazMYSA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VRtRazMYSA)

I noticed you added some MIDI stuff a few days ago. Sweet :)

[EDIT] Found that createuniverses has a few Praxis videos here -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC43RpT7id6sn995kR_F0RNw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC43RpT7id6sn995kR_F0RNw)

~~~
createuniverses
Thank you!

I need to make a video demonstrating the midi recording functionality (its
implemented entirely in Lua). I need to keep it short, write a script that is
succinct and to the point, use a decent microphone, keep it short, actually
narrate the thing and most importantly, keep it short.

------
edne
I'm working on that
[https://github.com/edne/PinealLoopProject](https://github.com/edne/PinealLoopProject)
inspired by fluxus, and I'm trying to use a Processing-like syntax

------
rgbrgb
Source:
[http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/fluxus.git/tree/](http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/fluxus.git/tree/)

------
codemac
If you enjoy fluxus, you should also check out extempore
[http://extempore.moso.com.au/](http://extempore.moso.com.au/)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Or just check out [http://toplap.org/](http://toplap.org/) and find almost
everything to do with live coding.

